#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  電影「十二夜」流浪狗收容所紀錄片

## 小芸

我剛剛看勒「十二夜」的預告片..我真的哭勒!
而且「很想幫忙.但是能力有限」的感覺真的很糟！
這是在敘述流浪收容所的狗兒們從一進去.到12天之後被安樂死的一個紀錄（如果沒人領養的話
他們是怎麼樣的被對待..是怎麼樣的懼怕..
而我們在面對這些事情的時候.又是抱著什麼態度
我們總是認為狗狗貓貓等寵物都是要從1.2個月大養起這樣才有感情.
大家也都再購買動物.而「生命」為什麼要用「購買」的呢？
以下是預告片.希望大家能點去看一看..
http://tw.movie.yahoo.com/movieinfo_...4917&pid=13536
---------------------------------------------------------
我真的沒有勇氣去電影院看..我肯定崩潰..
光是聽到狗狗的哀嚎哭叫聲我就會哭勒..
真的很難過..也很氣自己沒能作些什麼..

----------


## 卡斯特

傻氣，我們也可以幫助他們喔!
只要我們實施誘捕、絕育、釋放（英文：Trap Neuter Release，縮寫：TNR）就好嘍~
雖然到他們很不公平，因為他們也有繁殖後代的權力，但這樣會造成更多無辜的小生命誕生，在人類世界中，大概就只有這種辦法了
還有，當你決定要養他們時，千萬要記得，他們也是有心,有生命的，不是隨隨便便就可以丟棄
一定要好好的愛他們。
誘捕、絕育、釋放參考資料:http://zh.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%8...87%8B%E6%94%BE

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  傻氣：

      這部片已經列入本狼今年年底必看的影片之一了！！！台灣的收容所根本一點也沒有讓被收容的動物同胞們安全，疏失與鬆散的管理、簡陋的設備時常讓犬貓身陷互食與身處排泄物之中的慘況！！！更何況十二夜後的安樂死完全不安樂，執行的人類用很殘酷的方式讓他們嚇到失禁，並且注射不是一次就能順利完成，「技術」不佳的得花好幾次！！！這十二夜對他們來說只是無限的痛苦！！！

      的確，在人類大聲疾呼停止人口販運的時候；為什麼他們不想想寵物與動物的交易呢？動物的生命也和人類一樣無價吧！！！寵物與動物的交易除了造成棄養惡性循環之外，更間接造成了世界各地外來種橫行、馬戲團與動物園可供虐待囚禁的「苦主」們源源不絕的惡果！！！

      卡滋所提出的TNR是目前最有效的方法，但是最能徹底解決上述問題還是將「人獸平等，生命無價。」的觀念植入人類的心靈才是最能一勞永逸的！！！本狼也願永遠不再有同胞受害！！！ :wuffer_frown: 

                                                                                              北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯願

                                                                                                            102/11/19    20:27

----------


## 小蜜柑

有一部今年年中的不曉得各位有沒有看過
叫做第七日的奇蹟 (ひまわりと子犬の7日間)
這一部也是類似主題
剛好最近半澤很紅
所以堺雅人主演的這部電影又被拿出來做個話題了

我也是上個禮拜看新聞才發現有十二夜這部電影 (記者就拿第七日的奇蹟來做對照)
期待11/29正式上映囉

----------


## 斯冰菊

人類狠棄巷弄邊，雨淋日曬境堪憐！！！
幸獸流浪數百日，衰者囚禁十二天！！！
驚恐失魂怎安樂？痛楚喪命無悠閒！
互食悲歌略聞後，裸猿淡忘似輕煙！！！

----------


## Norya.Polaris

QAQ！！
卡斯特說的沒錯...TNR的確是目前最有效的方式....
可是我覺得，要是當初那些狗狗們的主人要是沒有丟棄他們
就不會衍生出這麼多問題了....就像斯冰菊說的，生命無價
像有些人類因為當初看那些小狗狗們很可愛所以養他們
直到他們長大，開始嫌麻煩時在丟棄
這真的是一種不愛護珍惜生命的行為！！
用認養代替購買，這也是種幫助他們的方式
就算不是從小養起，只要用心，感情還是可以一樣好的！！

----------


## S.D痕天

有些人類就是這樣...
當初吵著要買寵物
父母不買就哭鬧
迫於無奈只好買
買完養一陣子又將牠丟棄..
傻氣說的對生命是無價的 怎麼用"買"呢?
小龍家外面就有一群流浪狗..
但打從心底為他們感到難過..
動物的生命..也是生命阿..
真的在某些人類眼中是如此的低賤嗎...
TNR對他們很不公平..
但真的別無他法了..
避免更多小生命犧牲在這世上..
就默默的幫助吧...

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

前幾天看了一部電影,(心動奇蹟2.咪咪知音)
雖然看完了還不是很懂它在演什麼(?
不過有一段就是在說現在社會把生命當玩玩的風氣是不可取的
要養,請認真對待牠到往生為止.不要只因為可愛就養,老了就棄養,本貓最討厭這種人,它根本就沒有養動物的資格.
因為痛苦的是牠們,所以我們才更需要幫助牠們,而不是欺騙牠們.(牠會以為你要養牠.
還有在這裡也再次強調,請以認養代替購買唷~~

----------

